# Making a Brooder Box!



## Cannuck2007

Ok, I have gathered my information and most of my supplies. I am ready to build my first brooder box. Please feel free to add what I may leave out and give your own tips as well!

Materials:
I have a 10 gallon aquarium that I plan to use. 
Pine wood chips (shavings)
thermometer
humidity gauge (found at most reptile supply stores)
towels
cardboard
electric heating pad


Place the heating pad under half of the aquarium. (this way the chicks can move to the other side if it is too hot).

Line the bottom of the aquarium with pine shavings (2 " deep).

Place a thin towel on top of the shavings.

Place a small dish of water inside to promote humidity.

Attach the thermometer and humidity gauge to the inside wall of the aquarium.

Cover the sides of the aquarium with cardboard leaving one side open for viewing. (baby cockatiels need darkness) Cover this side with a towel.

Place breathable lid on top (wire mesh type works) and cover with a towel.


Is this about it? Or am I forgetting something? I want to be sure that I have this done right *Before the chicks hatch, just in case we need to pull them sooner than 3 weeks.

As always Thank you!*


----------



## sweetrsue

Sounds like you've got it covered. I don't put a towel over the shavings tho. I'm sure it would create more to clean. Make sure you leave a little of the top uncovered so they get plenty of air. The tub of water won't be needed after they start to feather and the temp is reduced. It's a good idea to set it up 24 hours before you need to use it. That way you can be sure you're maintaining the proper temp.


----------



## allen

there is no need to cover the shavings also if there is just one chick a very small stuffed animal would do good as they do love to cuddle against each other


----------



## Cannuck2007

So it is fine to place even a newborn chick right on the shavings? As for the stuffed toy is that safe for a newly hatched chick?
My plan is to pull my chick from Rocky and Lexi's clutch at 3 weeks and hand feed. However I also want to be prepared to hand feed from day one in case for some reason the parents are unable or not doing it. Though I am sure they will be fine.
The shavings should be changed daily right? Or should it be twice daily?


----------



## sweetrsue

Shavings are fine for newborns. If you put a towel on top of the shavings there will be less heat where the baby is. I suppose you could use paper towels if you are concerned. I did use to keep newborns in an incubator in a margarine tub with a paper towel in it. Whatever you decide just put the thermometer right where the baby is 'cause it can be 100 degrees where the baby sits and only 80 higher up. As for a stuffed animal...the reason they huddle together is for warmth. A stuffed animal wouldn't provide any. When they are very young they don't produce much waste so don't worry about it changing shavings 'till you actually start to see some poop. Twice a day isn't necessary unless you have about 9 in the clutch.


----------



## allen

thats what i put in my nest box is pine shavings


----------

